# snowblower manual



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

I am looking for the manual for the snowblower attachment on my 1969 " 1050 " . My blower is missing the arm to spin the chute. Trying to build a new one but not quite sure on how.I am getting tierd of haveing to get off the mach. to spin it by hand.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Seems like you're not looking too hard! 

The manual is posted on page 9 or 10, here's the link
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4387

I could probably make a tracing of mine tomorrow night if you need.


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

no thanks on the traceing . I should be able to work with this thanks. I forgot all about the forum


----------

